

SpaceX ABS/EUTELSAT-1 Launch Webcast [video] - chazlupei
http://www.spacex.com/webcast/

======
jccooper
Two and a half weeks between launches. Pretty good.

~~~
JshWright
And three weeks until the next one.

~~~
Two9A
Not including the Dragon 2's pad-abort test, which is ostensibly next week.
That may slip, though.

------
lutorm
Nice, that was like clockwork!

------
viraptor
What did they show starting around T+00:09:17? Blue, stargate-like view...

~~~
Narkov
Fuel tank.

~~~
Crito
Oxidizer technically. Propellant is a good word that can be used for either
fuel or oxidizer.

------
mikeash
I found this webcast pretty boring, in the best possible way. It started, they
showed a promo video, completely nominal countdown, launch, go, everything on
time and as it's supposed to be. Pretty cool.

------
nraynaud
interesting, this satellite company was using Ariane before. I guess the mood
in Toulouse must be a bit strange.

~~~
louhike
I cannot find what is the link with the city of Toulouse. As I'm currently
living there, could you provide more details?

~~~
nraynaud
basically, the Ariane rockets partially built there and are controlled from
there, and the satellites are built and controlled there.

I guess the meet each other pretty often, and now, the satellite guys are
going out with another rocket company.

~~~
rsynnott
> and now, the satellite guys are going out with another rocket company.

Looking quickly at a random handful of currently operating Eutelsat
satellites, two launched by Ariane, one by Zenit
(Russian/American/Norwegian/Ukranian), one by Proton (Russian), one by Atlas V
(American). I think Eutelsat is already pretty familiar with the multi-vendor
approach.

~~~
nraynaud
oops, Ok. I couldn't find the info actually.

------
slimsag
As a distant follower of SpaceX it's not obvious to me if the Falcon 9 will
attempt a landing this time?

~~~
gizmo686
According to /r/spacex, they will not be attempting to land because they are
launching into geosynchronous orbit[1].

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2x81fc/rspacex_eutel...](http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2x81fc/rspacex_eutelsat_115w_b_abs3a_official_launch/)

